# Laptop Turning off randomly



## kevin.wright (Mar 6, 2011)

For some reason my laptop keeps turning off randomly all the time. I thought it was because it was overheating so I got a new fan but it still shuts off. I don't know what to do. I even scanned my computer for viruses and still nothing. Someone please help.


----------



## jedigesus (Mar 6, 2011)

What brand and model of laptop do you have and what kind of new fan did u get? Does it still feel hot to the touch. Lots of laptops have built in cutoff temperatures for the CPU. Once it hits that temp it just shuts off.


----------



## kevin.wright (Mar 6, 2011)

I have a Toshiba Satellite a205 S5000 THERMAL FAN UMA k000047370 and it doesn't get as hot as it use to.


----------



## gazsweet (Mar 6, 2011)

Does it turn off at random times or is it when your doing a specific thing like running certain programs?


----------



## kevin.wright (Mar 6, 2011)

It turns off at random times. But I made a discovery last night that my laptop hasn't turned off at all while in safe mode but when i was trying to start windows normally it constantly kept shutting off. Maybe that might be a clue.


----------



## gazsweet (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you installed anything new recently or updated any drivers or anything along those lines?

And am i right in thinking in normal boot mode you cant even get to the desktop before it shuts down?


----------



## kevin.wright (Mar 6, 2011)

yeah starting last night it wont even load the desktop all the way in normal boot. And my laptop has been like this for almost 9 months. A computer repair shop said my problem was because of overheating and i needed a new fan and recently i just got it. But now even with the fan it stills keep shutting off and the repair shop don't know what to do and I'm broke again.


----------



## gazsweet (Mar 6, 2011)

I could be wrong but maybe the graphics card is overheating or some kind of fault with it? I had a computer that would work in safe mode but would shut down when it had to display the high resolution graphics on the desktop when it booted normally. Have you tried restoring the computer from a factory image or do you have a CD you could run to try and fix any errors?


----------



## kevin.wright (Mar 6, 2011)

The only CD I have will wipe everything off and restore the laptop how it was when I first got it. I can try that but it will have to be after I finish my classes because I have a lot of information I need and I don't have anyway to back up anything.


----------



## gazsweet (Mar 6, 2011)

Have you loaded up the disc, there's definately no repair choice in the menu? Try going through your installed programs and uninstall any you dont need and make sure you only have one antivirus installed. You could try run a check disc from safe mode that might bring something up. Im thinking it must be something to do with software you have installed thats conflicting.


----------



## kevin.wright (Mar 6, 2011)

the only things i have installed is
Microsoft office 2007
Animestudio pro 6
GameMaker 7
U torrent 
Sims 3
adobe Photoshop
Avira Anti Virus
VLC Media Player 
Adobe reader 8
AIM
Yahoo Messenger
Skype
And that's all I had installed at the time it started to malfunction. Also I notice something earlier my laptop shut off and I felt the middle of it underneath and it was pretty hot but the laptop wasn't hot anywhere else. Maybe that's a clue


----------



## gazsweet (Mar 6, 2011)

Id be tempted to uninstall the graphics driver in safe mode, but only if you know how to re-install it, i could be totally wrong but its something id try?


----------



## kevin.wright (Mar 6, 2011)

how do i do that?


----------

